# Suche ERFOLGREICHE Lösung zum Fonts einbinden



## JJB (26. Januar 2004)

Tach auch !

Ich streite mich dauernd mit meinem Editor herum um eigene Fonts in meine Seite einzubinden. Natürlich biete ich die Möglichkeit an, die Schriftart herunterzuladen, aber wer will das denn schon machen.

Also hab ich versucht mit MS WEFT eot zu erzeugen, die man als downloadbare Schriftart einbettet. Der Browser sollte diese automatisch einbetten. Tut er aber nicht. Also entweder funktioniert WEFT nicht, produziert defekte eot oder die Idee ist völlig falsch. 
Ich hab einen aktuellen IE verwendet. Sollte von daher kein Problem sein mit MS WEFT und eot, aber es will eben nicht.... weiß der Geier.



Also, wer hat dieses Problem gelöst oder weiß von einer erfolgreichen Lösung ?



>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Es läßt sich viel über Sinn und Unsinn dieses Ansatze streiten, aber ich hab nun mal die Aufgabe es so zu machen. Und ganz ehrlich....
... an jeden der das ließt......
Ich suche Hilfe, also spart euch abfällige Kommentare oder Anmerkungen, es sei dämlich oder falsch es zu versuchen. Das hilft keinem und ist nicht Zweck dieses "Tutorials" (haben leider viele vergessen, wenn ich mich hier so durchlese)
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## solomat (26. Januar 2004)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, willst du Schriftarten zum Download anbieten.

Wenn das der Fall sein sollte,
probiere es mit Bildern, schreib in einen Bildbearbeitungsprogramm mit der jeweiligen Schriftart bspw. den Namen der Schriftart und save as gif.

Füge die gif´s dann auf deiner Seite ein und verweise auf den Download. Pack die Fonts vorher vieleicht noch als ZIP.

Wenn ich daneben liegen sollte tuts mir leid. Kann dir dann wohl auch nicht weiter helfen.


----------



## JJB (26. Januar 2004)

Nicht zum downloaden, sondern zum anzeigen. Wenn man eine Site in einer Schriftart "XY-Unbekannt.ttf" schreibt. Es gibt die Möglichkeit (theoretisch), daß der Browser sie automatisch von der Site lädt, wenn er sie aufruft.


----------



## Tim C. (26. Januar 2004)

Weft und eot ist die einzige sinnvolle und praktikable Implementierung die mir bekannt ist und die nachfolgende Einbindung über CSS und @font-face die einzige mir bekannte und auch durchaus funktionierende Möglichkeit das ganze in die HTML Seite zu packen.

Warum Weft bei dir jetzt nur korrupte eot's erstellt, da kann ich mir so natürlich auch keinen Reim drauf machen.

Ansonsten lies dir mal folgendes durch:
http://selfhtml.teamone.de/inter/downloadschriftarten.htm
Da gibt es wenn ich es beim Überfliegen richtig gesehen habe noch eine andere Möglichkeit.


----------



## solomat (26. Januar 2004)

Hab hier was im Forum gefunden, was dir wahrscheinlich weiterhelfen wird.


```
@font-face 
{ 
font-family: "neuropol"; 
src: local("neuropol"), 
url("neuropol.ttf") 
format("TrueType") 
}
```

oder


```
<html><head><title>font-face</title> 
<style type="text/css"> 
@font-face { font-family:Garamond; src:url(garamond.eot), url(garamond.pfr); } 
</style> 
</head> 
<body> 
<p style="font-family:Garamond">Text in Garamond</p> 
</body></html>
```

einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Tim C. (26. Januar 2004)

solomat: Zweitere Lösung setzt halt die angesprochenen eot Files vorraus, mit denen der Threadstarter, wohl seine Probleme hat und welche Browser die True Type Schriften alle fressen, müsste man mal ausprobieren.


----------



## JJB (26. Januar 2004)

TrueType nimmt so gut wie kein Browser an. Es sei denn, du hast dieselben auf deinem Rechner, aber das ist dann Humbug.
Das Einbinden wie es in Selfhtml oder in diesem Tutorial nur so oft beschrieben wird, funktioniert nur in manchen Fällen, es scheint sehr willkürlich und hängt womoglich gar nicht mit den Codeelementen zusammen.

Ich denke eine Lösung muß sich fernab der bisherigen Ansätzen befinden, da siese zu sehr ausgereizt wurden und die Browser Hersteller sich wohl nicht einigen  möchten.


----------



## Ossi (27. Januar 2004)

Also, man kann Schriften schon einbetten, aber die Programme dazu sind nicht gerade benutzerfreundlich.
Das Erzeugen von eot-(Embedded Open Type-)Fonts mit WEFT kann sogar Offline getestet werden, wenn bei den Ziel-URL´s auch die Adresse des Ordners auf der Festplatte angegeben wird. Jedoch ist die Darstellung dieser Fonts an den Internet Explorer (PC und Mac) gebunden. Aber, das Programm ist kostenlos.

Zur Erzeugung von pfr-Fonts benötigt man kostenpflichtige Programme (z.B. Hexweb Typograph oder Bitstreams Webfonts Maker oder Webfont Wizard).
Diese Programme gab (denn sie werden nicht mehr supported) es für PC und Mac. Auch war diese Technologie für Netscape 4.xx gedacht, jedoch durch einen Link auf ein Plugin sind sie auch im Internet Explorer (Windows) darstellbar.
Aus Kopierschutzgründen müssen die Fonts auf den Webserver geladen sein (Ausnahme eot-Fonts zum Test). Bei der Bitstream-Technologie muß sogar die Seite, in der der Verweis auf die Fonts steht, auf dem Webserver liegen.

Hier ist ein gutes Tutorial zum Thema:
http://hotwired.lycos.com/webmonkey/design/fonts/tutorials/tutorial2.html

und hier:
http://www.truedoc.com/webpages/intro/index.html
kannst Du die Truedoc-Technologie mit einem Testdrive ausprobieren (nimm zur Sicherheit aber erst mal einen Netscape 4.xx-Browser, denn ich weiß nicht, ob auf der Startseite der Link zum Webfontplayer gesetzt ist.


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. Januar 2004)

@JJB
...die  Bemerkungen in deinem Eingangsposting find ich etwas merkwürdig...ich wüsste nicht, wo dir jemand abfällige Bemerkungen hat zukommen lassen....

bereits in einem anderen Thread zum selben Thema wurde versucht, dir dabei zu helfen.... solange du aber als Information lediglich rüberkommen lässt, dass es bei dir nicht geht, und stattdessen einen neuen Thread eröffnest, dreht sich die Hilfestellung im Kreise.

Dass es geht, kannst du zum Bsp. bei M$ in den Demos zum WEFT sehen..... IE vorausgesetzt.

Solltest du da mit dem IE nichts sehen, liegt es an deinem IE .... solltest du jedoch etwas sehen, war der Code deiner bisherigen Versuche fehlerhaft,  oder der von dir erzeugte EOT-Font defekt.

_
"Ich denke eine Lösung muß sich fernab der bisherigen Ansätzen befinden, da siese zu sehr ausgereizt wurden und die Browser Hersteller sich wohl nicht einigen möchten."_
Die möglichen Lösungen wurden hier und im Vorgängerthread erörtert.... wenn sie dir nicht ausreichen (ich hätte auch gern eine allgemein kompatible Lösung, das würde einen Haufen Grafikarbeit ersparen) ...
dann musst du sie selbst entwickeln


----------



## JJB (28. Januar 2004)

@fatalus
... zu den Bemerkungen. Es ist so eine Sache mit Threads. Da sind eine Menge Leute die Ahnung haben sich aber durch ihre Sichtweise und ihr Wissen in ihrer Aussage trüben lassen. Frag mal in eine Thread nach "Rechter Mausklick sperren" oder "Quelltext verbergen". Sofort sind ein Haufen "Profis" da, die dir helfen indem sie dir sagen, wie dämlich dein Ansatz ist und wie schäbig dein Code. Sie fragen nicht warum oder von wem, sie sagen nur "du bist dumm". Das ist keine Hilfe. Ich habe diese Einträge nicht selbst gesetzt, doch bin über eine Menge gestolpert. Ich bin neu in dieser Thread-Sache. Aber mein erster Eindruck war schon sehr skeptisch.

... zu den Codebeispielen. Ich habe es mit den Beispielen probiert. Es gibt Bergeweise davon im Netz. Unterschiedliche Syntyx und Ziele, doch die meisten werden schon von vornherein eingeschränkt oder funktionieren nur im sehr eng begrenzten Raum und selbst dann nicht zuverlässig oder gleich zufällig. Ich hab NS 4 bereits wieder gelöscht und habe mich auf IE eingeschossen. Haben ja schließlich die meisten. Aber diese EOF Sache ist auch willkürlich. Ich dachte erst, das File wäre defekt und beim download von WEFT wei was schief gegangen. War es aber nicht, denn es ging mal bei einem Rechner, der das Schriftbild nicht hatte. Ich dachte ich hab es geschaft und.... beim nächsten gings dann wieder nicht. Könnte an den Einstellungen der Browser liegen. Doch bei einem Vergleich ist mir nicht aufgefallen.

... zu den anderen Lösungen. Ich hab versucht jeden Buchstaben als Bild abzulegen und den Text dann als Bilderkette darzustellen. Wird aber zu aufwendiger Code und die DIVs machen auf Dauer Schwierigkeiten mit der Positionierung. Müßte man eben etwas dynamisch schreiben, daß den Text einfach und unkompliziert in Bilderketten umsetzt, doch das ist keine Lösung für langsame Browser. Also baue ich die Seite aus größeren Bildern je Textblock auf. Ist dumm, klar. Ich nehme mal keine Anfragen mehr an, mit Seiten, die unkonventionelle Schriftarten beinhalten. Titel gehen ja noch, aber der Rest....  naja.

Hoffe es gibt bald einen Standard oder eine "erfolgreiche Lösung". Wie der Titel schon sagt. Ich würde eben eine bevorzugen die anders ist.


----------

